# Building a new custom set of vivs. Ideas welcome.



## andytorr (Apr 14, 2014)

Been planning a set of vivs for a number of weeks now. After a stack of different sketches, I finally decided on a final idea and drew it up on photoshop. First time I've done this so we'll see how it turns out.

The plan is to have 2 large vivs, one smaller one, and a handful of spaces for rubs.

If anybody has any advice for putting them together, or know of any problems I could potentially come across on the way, that would be great!

Attached my horrid photoshop plan


----------



## andytorr (Apr 14, 2014)

First progress photo. All wood bought and started constructing the first set of vivs.


----------



## Stueybrewer (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking good so far!

I'm looking at building one myself soon. We've just moved to a new house, and I was reluctant to get a new viv for our growing bearded dragon until I knew where it would fit. As I guessed, sods law appeared and the gap where the viv should ideally go is about 3ft 11. So a 4ft viv just isnt going to fit. I'm a design engineer by trade so of course the Mrs has laid down the gauntlet!


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Have you managed to stop the veneer from chipping when being cut? If so, how have you done it?


----------



## naughtyboy (May 27, 2012)

an old trick i used to use to stop veneer chipping was put masking tape on wood first.


----------



## andytorr (Apr 14, 2014)

@Stueybrewer Thanks!

@harry136 I actually had all the sizes for the pieces planned out and bought the boards from Homebase. I had a friend who works there cut them all in-store for me so the chips weren't too bad with the saw they use. Once I've got the tape on the edges it'll only leave a few little light patches where the chipboard is showing through, so I'll just touch it up with a brown marker so they can't be seen. A shoddy attempt at hiding it, but it works on the one area I tried.


----------



## andytorr (Apr 14, 2014)

Progress as of last night. Sorry for horrid photo quality.










Really Useful Boxes fit far better than expected.


----------



## andytorr (Apr 14, 2014)

Started decorating.


----------



## andytorr (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## orangehaze (Jul 7, 2013)

Well done..:2thumb:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

That looks superb. You look to have done a great job, but my only complaint would be the horizontal boards show exposed chipboard at the ends. I personally can't stand it but maybe I'm just a tad OCD.


Gavin.


----------



## jacklyn (May 19, 2013)

Wow! This looks amazing well done! :flrt:


----------



## andytorr (Apr 14, 2014)

@gavgav04 I've still got the strips to iron on to cover the cut parts of board,  I'm just as OCD about these sort of things 

Spent most of the money and time building the interiors to each of the enclosures. The first to be completely finished so far is for the Tree Python. We went for a really overpowering jungle/rainforest look to it. Installing a fogger tomorrow which I think will set it off completely as the mist floats around on the ground.


----------



## herpcraze15 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sexy

What are you using on the walls for the background?


----------



## andytorr (Apr 14, 2014)

Used expanding foam to create roots. Smothered the whole thing in silicone and covered it with Eco Earth before it dried. Looks really natural.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

looks cool how did you seal the viv ? i have just made my g/f torties table bigger and the formica has expanded a touch in the middle where his water bowl was so after ideas


----------



## andytorr (Apr 14, 2014)

What do you mean by sealing the vivs?


----------

